# New Member and an Audi Insider



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the forum so I thought i would say hi

I work for Poole Audi so if I can every help in any way with any Audi News then give me a shout.
I am a massive Audi fan and it was the old shape TT that attracted me to Audi in the first place.

I am sure that we will chatting loads

I am going to at the TT on the Quay event on the 29th May, it would be great to meet you all

Details are in this post:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=138125&p=1448371#p1448371

PM me if you hope to attend

Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Chris


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate!!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Chris, good to have you here


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Poole Audi (May 8, 2009)

Thank you for your kind welcomes and PM's

It has become clear from the PM's that i have been receiving over the last few days, that I should be able to help with quite a few problems that members have been facing (including some with their dealerships).

I am looking into a few things for members already but if you have a problem that you think we might be able to help with then please PM me or email me at: [email protected]

I will endeavour to help in anyway i can.

Thanks again


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

